# UDM vs Audi A3 (8P) S-Line........



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all...........:wave:

Well the weather seems to have taken a turn for the worst over the last few weekends and I have decided to spend a little more time on my own car than other's, just making sure all is good for the forthcoming colder weather.........:thumb:

I did however have a nice Audi A3 S-Line in a few weeks ago off one of my friends who just doesn't really have the interest in keeping a car clean and uses it as a tool for work and social life. That's fair enough and we are all different but I thought as it was an '07 vehicle it wouldn't be too much work.............how wrong sometimes can you be?

Jules was working on the Saturday and the car was dropped off on the Friday evening and wasn't required until Sunday morning so I set about a nice paced day on Saturday hoping that the weather would play ball............

The car looked as follows upon inspection on Saturday morning:


























































































































































So the car was looking in a pretty poor state, leaves and dirt everywhere but I guess that's what detailing is all about............:thumb:

*The Detail Process*

Now as you can see the weather wasn't up to much and this would be the order of the day, working alone on this one but keen to get started so the first job on the list was to attack the wheels so I resorted to a small group of products to clean the wheels ended up using Megs Wheel Brightner, AS Tardis, Wheel Schmitt, Megs Large Brush and a Detailer Wheel Brush:



















I first rinsed the wheels:










Then I applied some Megs Wheel Brightner:










Now don't laugh about the Rubber Gloves, yes they are yellow but I had run out of my normal gloves so these would have to do for today, just don't tell Jules...........

This was then aggitated with a Wheel Scmitt:










And rinsed again:










More Megs Wheel Brightner was applied:










With the back of the spokes being attended to by a Detailer Brush:










I then applied some AS Tardis:



















Turning the wheel around I then applied some Megs Wheel Brightner to the front face of the wheel:










This was then aggitated with a Detailer Brush:










I then had to break out a Stiff Vikan Wheel Brush for inbetween the smaller spokes:










This was then rinsed:










And some more AS Tardis applied:










Then I cleaned the tyre walls with the Megs Large Brush:










I then dried the wheel with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










The wheel was then sealed with some CG Jetseal 109 via and Applicator Pad:










While the wheel was off I turned my attention to the wheel arch:










This was rinsed first:










Megs APC applied:










Aggitated with the Megs Large Brush:










Then rinsed to leave the following:










I then put the wheel back on:










I then repeated this on all the other wheels and arches as follows - Driver's Side Front - Before:










After:



















Passenger Side Rear - Before:










After:



















Passenger Side Front - Before:










After:



















With all the wheels back on and the rain now coming down I decided to complete the detail away from my normal process, so first up I decided to clean the engine bay, car was now looking as follows:










I first had to remove all the leaves:










I then rinsed under the bonnet and engine bay:



















I then applied some Megs APC:










This was then aggitated with a Detailer Brush:










The engine bay now looked as follows - yep the rain was still coming down:










I then rinsed the engine bay to leave the following:










The car was washed using Power Craft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of CG Citrus Wash, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Lambswool Wash Mitts:










The car was first rinsed:










Petrol cap rinsed:










Door Shuts rinsed:



















The car was then snow foamed with the addition of CG Citrus Wash into the mixture:










While the foam was dwelling I then attacked all the door shuts, petrol cap and boot shut with some Megs APC and a Detailer Brush:














































I then re-foamed the car:










The car was then washed using the 2BM - Wash first:










Onto a few panels:










Then into the rinse bucket:










This was then repeated on the other panels...........:thumb:

The car then looked as follows and showed little signs of protection:



















I then decided to clay the car using some Megs Last Touch and some Yellow Elite Clay:



















Not too many contaminents:










With the rain still lashing down I decided to tidy up the exhaust with some Autosol, Wirewool and a Microfibre Cloth - Before:










After:










With the rain still holding me back from paint correction and the sky looking black I decided to roll the car down the drive and get one of my gazebo's out that I hadn't put up since I was last at the farm. Was slightly worried that it would be too big but what a stroke of luck, fitted like a glove:










Even with plenty of room around the car:










I then taped up the car and decided to mark up the rear driver's door:










Surprisingly the paintwork wasn't in the bad shape, with just some RDS marks but still on tough VAG paint with a whizz over on the Orange LC Flat Pad and some 205 this did little so onto the Orange LC Flat Pad with some Megs 105 yielded the following results before refinement:




























Then after some refinement with a Black LC Flat Pad with some Megs 205 achieved the following:










I then moved around the car using similar combinations - Driver's Rear Wing - Before:










After:










Driver's Door - Before:










After:










The tailgate looked as follows:










And look what the 'dog' had done to the top of the rear bumper:



















Time for a top tip when working on tailgate's, get your broom involved to allow you to stand up and work on the area in question:










Now I went around the rest of the car and the weather brightened up, so down came the gazebo and I completely forgott about taking some after pictures...................

The car was however looking as follows:










Check out the collapsed gazebo in the reflection............

I then rinsed the car to remove the excess polish dust:










Looking better:










Megs Last Touch was then applied:










This was then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










It was now a little dark to carry on so I decided to call it a day and carry on tomorrow...........:thumb:

The car in the morning then looked as follows:










After another rinse and Megs Last Touch application, followed by a drying session with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel, I then moved onto the LSP stage............:thumb:

First up was the Zaino Z-AIO via an Applicator Pad:










I then completed a Z6 Wipedown:










Then I applied two coats of Zaino Z2 using a Zaino Applicator Pad:










This was followed by another Z6 wipedown and finally some Zaino Z8 via a Microfibre Cloth:










Zaino Z-16 was applied to the tyres via an Applicator Pad:










I then cleaned all the glass with some Megs Glass Cleaner and some Glass Cleaning Cloths:










This was followed by some Rain Repellent via an Applicator Pad:










I then vacced the car using Henry and dusted the dash with a Microfibre Mitt, the vents and trim with the Megs Detailer Brush and Megs Carpet Cleaner where required:










Aerospace 303 was applied via an Applicator Pad on the interior trim:










Aerospace 303 was applied via an Applicator Pad on the engine bay trim:










Finally some CG New Car Smell was added:










*The Results*




















































































































































































































































And that's it..............

Challenging detail this one, hard work in the rain but the gazebo did me well and managed to put me back on track, end results look good and my friend seemed happy with the work............

Looking to take a break for a while to discover some fitness with some forthcoming Floorball tournaments in the winter months so thanks to the regular readers............:thumb:

Comments good or bad welcome as always............


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

top work mate .... the blacks really do look GREAT when done properly.


----------



## barongreenback (Sep 13, 2009)

Fantastic - keep that dog away from it!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice work there Simon  - you've got some new gloves now so no more nicking jules' marigolds


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Really good work. Just goes to show the rain don't always win. 

Crackin job.:thumb:

Cheers


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice one Simon, good to do a write up to your normal standard whilst up against it with the conditions!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks good, you're a bit mental working in the pouring rain mind you - I stayed in my bed!!! 

How do you find the megs wheel stuff? do you use it 4:1 or 10:1???

Cheers

:thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Yet another top in-depth detail Simon. Loving the new gloves!!

Thanks for sharing

:thumb:


----------



## Drysponge (Feb 12, 2008)

Morning/Evening Simon :wave:

Top top there!!!! Nice motor, Like the S-line series. :thumb:

Nice one for not letting the old British weather get the better of you! :thumb::detailer::thumb:

That would have made some interesting comments from the neighbours though! :doublesho

I hope you didn't erect the gazebo in the house after to dry out. I'm sure Jules would have had something to say about that! 

Top correction! Looks nice in the final shots and the sun came out to play by the looks of things! :thumb:

Cheers

Drysponge


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

nice work , but try and put the machine down on to a towel or something , pick it up and its got a stone stuck to the edge it could fling off either at you or the car


----------



## jonmaddock (Jan 26, 2007)

i have the same powerwasher 

aldi special was yours?

took it to autosmart guys for a lance and when they inspected it they said yeh thats a karcher inside

woop


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice work, Simon! Looks like you had 4 seasons in one day there!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Somethings wrong here Simon..

Are you sure this was you?

2 things spring to mind that are not the norm.

1) No flip flops

2) No sweet pics of Jules


You have just hit rock bottom mate, give up now.

Robbie


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

stunning fella !!! better than show room standard :thumb::thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> Somethings wrong here Simon..
> 
> Are you sure this was you?
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

nice job there.. but no flip flops? your slipping! LOL


----------



## BretFraz (May 16, 2007)

Great job, Simon. That car was in rough condition at the start, and you had to work in some challenging conditions. I'd be whining like a little girl if I had to detail in the rain.

You've really got the process down. Keep up the great work!!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> nice work there Simon  - you've got some new gloves now so no more nicking jules' marigolds


Looking forward to using the new gloves now Kev so thanks so much for sourcing them for me........:thumb:



The Cueball said:


> Looks good, you're a bit mental working in the pouring rain mind you - I stayed in my bed!!!
> 
> How do you find the megs wheel stuff? do you use it 4:1 or 10:1???
> 
> ...


The thought had crossed my mind but rain never stops play.........:lol:

Wheel Brightner I have cut between 4:1 and 10:1 to be honest..........



Drysponge said:


> Morning/Evening Simon :wave:
> 
> Top top there!!!! Nice motor, Like the S-line series. :thumb:
> 
> ...


Glad I have the garage to dry the gazebo out mate as I am not sure it would fit in the kitchen..........:lol:



PETER @ ECLIPSE said:


> nice work , but try and put the machine down on to a towel or something , pick it up and its got a stone stuck to the edge it could fling off either at you or the car


Thanks for the pointer, I always put my machine on my floor tiles usually but on this day I didn't for some reason, not sure how a stone could stick to the foam pad but thanks for your input...........:O



jonmaddock said:


> i have the same powerwasher
> 
> aldi special was yours?
> 
> ...


The Powercraft Pressure Washer is indeed a re-branded Karcher, had this one for a while now and it's working well, just need to source a new lance for it really..........:thumb:



*MAGIC* said:


> Somethings wrong here Simon..
> 
> Are you sure this was you?
> 
> ...


Thanks Robbie and you may be right, think I need to pack up and keep in the background during these winter months with Jules working and no chance of the Flip-Flops being out in these cold conditions.............

Must try harder..............:thumb:



BretFraz said:


> Great job, Simon. That car was in rough condition at the start, and you had to work in some challenging conditions. I'd be whining like a little girl if I had to detail in the rain.
> 
> You've really got the process down. Keep up the great work!!


Good to hear from you Bret and I am guessing you guys don't work in these sorts of conditions?

Still working on the process but it's getting there..........:thumb:


----------



## smoki1969 (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice detail Baker....

Love the amount of detail you go into especially on the areas I struggle with like engine bay and shuts etc. :thumb:


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Top work again and its always consistent too! 

Where did you get that gazebo? Looks quite easy to put up.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

jonjay said:


> Top work again and its always consistent too!
> 
> Where did you get that gazebo? Looks quite easy to put up.


Thanks and I sourced the gazebo from here:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/..._ya_oh_product

Have two now but I didn't pay what they are advertising them at now, comes in a cary bag with sides and pegs, etc.........:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Excellent job with a very detailed write-up and good clear photos. A lesson in cleaning and posting.

A fine display!


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Always love it when I see a baker21 thread.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Stunning stuff yet again mate:thumb:

Nice work and a very handy gazeebo


----------



## CCM (Oct 15, 2009)

Excellent turnaround in some challenging weather conditions. Bravo !


----------



## gmblack3 (May 14, 2007)

Great work Baker! 

Looks like the KBM is working out nice for you. 

What do you think of those LC flat pads?


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice work, bet your friend was bloody happy with that turnaround.:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

gmblack3 said:


> Great work Baker!
> 
> Looks like the KBM is working out nice for you.
> 
> What do you think of those LC flat pads?


Good to hear from you Bryan.........:thumb:

Like the pads a lot mate and it's nice to change between those and the Megs pads I have been using, just need to get some more in the future as well.......:thumb:

Thanks for supplying them........:buffer:


----------



## theartfuldodger (Aug 13, 2009)

Another top job mate - enjoy reading ur posts lol


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

Great job 

This weather is starting to suck for us black car owners 

Let's hope the Audi owner was as pleased to see it as we have been.

Regards, Ian


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Good job as always chap.

Good luck with the floorball training  :thumb:


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Great Job! :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Ahhh I see what you mean now!:doublesho

Looks suitably impressive in the afters fella


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent work and glad the sun came out :thumb:


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Great Finish.:thumb:


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Stunning work bud and great write up :thumb:


----------



## Wardy (Jan 16, 2006)

Nice result. Hope it stays like that!

Steve


----------



## kuzaweed (Oct 14, 2009)

just curious about were you got the pop up gazebo from 

gr8 job as usual!!!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent work!:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

kuzaweed said:


> just curious about were you got the pop up gazebo from
> 
> gr8 job as usual!!!





Baker21 said:


> Thanks and I sourced the gazebo from here:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/..._ya_oh_product
> 
> Have two now but I didn't pay what they are advertising them at now, comes in a cary bag with sides and pegs, etc.........:thumb:


As stated on the previous page mate, got this one through Amazon........:thumb:


----------



## Nuclear Tom (Aug 21, 2006)

Top effort and a great turn around. Lets hope he looks after it now...


----------



## MarkJ (May 13, 2009)

Nice work there mate


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice work as ever ther Simon.

No flip flops on that one!!!!!!!







Sorry I'll get my coat..............................


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice work,looks fantastic...


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice work.Hopefully my next car one of these


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Brilliant work mate. That car looks completely different now :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

colarado red said:


> Nice work.Hopefully my next car one of these


Fair play, love most Audi's myself........:thumb:


----------



## williamsclio1 (Oct 5, 2009)

Another great finish / turn around as ever 

David


----------

